# ga16 turbo kit ?



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

i found this on an internet search

http://turbodiscounters.com/html/turbo-nissan.aspx#

i dont know about these people but im sure alot of you want to see this. , by the way it says the kit has a t20?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

some of the components in that kit look cheap so i think i am still going all out to purchase the hotshot kit


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

it also says: We currently offer two levels of turbo system for Nissan make cars. Our first level is the Superior which is designed to add 30% horsepower to your car. Our second level is the Extreme which is designed to add an addtional 20% of horsepower over the Superior turbo package (56% increase from your unmodified car).


56% wouldn't be all that impressive for a 1.6... the HS kit did well over that in stage one... and well over 100% in stage 2... I personally don't know anything about this kit...but it appears to be a generic kit and site... no dyno..etc..


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

no dyno, no pics of a kit on a car, no details about components....kinda shady


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

thats what i thought , cause i've never seen anyone use a t-20.,if there even is such a thing?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

looks to be a very small turbo but looks can be decieving


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well.. it comes with downpipe, manifold.. alot of the stuff to make a good turbo.. slap a T28 on there.. and whalah.. EDIT: actually.. more research needs to be done.. like.. what PSI can be handled, etc etc.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

And notice the "Superior Kit" doesn't come w/ a lot of things to make the car run efficiently. first off, they are using a blow-off valve, which should be a bypass valve. second, no new injectors, or any type of fuel management. no form of cooling from the kit. and comes with a MAP unit? dont even know if that will work on our MAF cars.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Notice there are no brand names on anything. No specs. Its probably like my idea to sell starter kits.


----------

